# [OOC] Master of Jade, Mistress of Iron - a World of Conclave adventure



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2012)

*Overview*
Master of Jade, Mistress of Iron is a counterpoint to my long-running Romance of the River Kingdoms, set in the World of Conclave, using Pathfinder rules.

IC Thread
Rogues Gallery

Conclave has a vaguely Asian feel to it, in that it has jade, spirits, fighting styles, elephant-headed gods, divinely-appointed Emperors, rice, bamboo, yen and ancient empires (etc.) but it is not meant as a Fantasy Asia. It has other elements such as worldwide banking and merchant empires, printing presses and clockwork that puts it closer to late 17th century Europe. It also draws upon a range of other influences such as Egypt, Polynesia and Imperial Russia.
More details.

*The Background*
Yellow Jade is a mysterious and rare substance with magical powers allegedly connected with movement and travel. It has associations with the fabled Lesser Dragon Empire from legendary prehistory, as well as the wondrous Bird-Ships of the Empire of Splendour, marvels now mostly lost or destroyed.

So when a piece of yellow jade comes up for sale in Llaza's Thievestown, it is of interest to many parties on both sides of the law: scholars from Arketes College, Merchant League factors, independent magicians, criminal gangs and many other types.

*Llaza*
The seedy cityport of Llaza is located at the mouth of the Anhoi River, a mix of dry land and myriad canals, a cross between Venice, Shanghai and Lankhmar. Ruled by the Merchant's League it is the home of free enterprise where it seems every citizen is out to earn a fast yen, and then spend it just as quickly. 

The Catfish is a floating pleasure palace sited amidst the ever-changing jumble of boats clogging Llaza's main harbour known locally as Thievestown. It is here that you are due to meet with a Vaal Zeshon, a man claiming to possess a yellow jade artifact that he wishes to trade.

*The Campaign*
As with RRK, there are hooks and nudges to entice or provoke your characters, but a lot of the campaign direction will also come from the decisions you make: there are no plot rails, but there are things going on that you may become entangled with.

The setting is a mixture of seedy city possibly moving into pirates, adventures on the high seas, ancient mysteries and sinister serpent-people. At least, that's the idea, so go for characters that would fit this kind of campaign.

[Sblock=Character Creation]
Your characters are all, for one reason or another, interested in Zeshon's yellow jade. Some may be working together, others may be at cross-purposes. Unlike Romance of the River Kingdoms, where the PCs are all assumed to be working for the side of good, this adventure allows for more selfish, mercenary and untrustworthy character types if you so desire.

*Ability Scores*: Use Pathfinder 20 point buy.

*Character Race*: Use World of Conclave races, as given below or found at The Creative Conclave RPG


*Humans*. There are a variety of different racial types of human with purely role-play differences between them.
*Salsham’ai* (Tree Folk). Small-sized, human-like except for their prehensile feet. Wise, dextrous, with a kinship to nature spirits. Pick one of these of you like characters who are always calm, or if you want good stealth abilities.
*Tlaxu*. Somewhat cat-like, the tlaxu have at least three known cultural/racial subdivisions (although all are the same in mechanical terms). Due to a tlaxu invasion about 150 years ago, tlaxu are still disliked in this part of the world. Good senses and the chance of taking racial levels to improve physical stats. Pick a tlaxu if you like cat-folk, active characters or having a sinister reputation.
*Ura*. Tiny-sized folk from beneath the deserts of the Outer Continent, Ura are proud warriors who make opportunistic use of the discards of larger races. Pick an ura if you like small but feisty characters or gregarious travellers.
*Ti-Kop*. Also known as ‘gloppies’. The Ti-Kop are an aquatic race common to the shoreline. They are tough, but materially poor, with a tense relationship to humans due to fishing rights and egg-stealing. Pick a Ti-Kop if you like aquatic races or want to play a primitive race.
*Nai-nek-chai*. Shapechangers that can take the form of human or animal, nai-nek-chai are the descendants of mortals and great animal spirits. They generally do not fit in in either the human or animal worlds. Pick a nai-nek-chai if you like shapechangers or like playing the confused outsider.
*Edraldi*. Earth-spirits given mortal form, the edraldi exist in four subtypes (gem, stone, metal and earth). They have strong ties to the earth and begin to sicken if away from it for too long, but they are otherwise very tough. Pick an edraldi if you like indominatable or enigmatic characters.
*Bloodlines*. It is possible for a mortal character to carry the bloodline of a spirit race, an Immortal type or a dragon. In this game, such things are conducted using three-level "bloodline" classes that any character can multi-class into (although you can only have one bloodline type). Details are available on the website.
Other unusual races will be considered. No elves and dwarves (etc.), but I'd be open to the likes of aasimars and undines.

Note that at the moment these are all in 3.5 format and require a little re-jigging to Pathfinder-ise them, notably the extra +2 ability score.

*Character Class*: 

Any Pathfinder Core class allowed; Base Classes and Psionic Classes by discussion. 
Multi-classing may be done freely without penalty.
Paladins do not serve an alignment, instead there are variants based upon causes. Ask for further details.
Shaman characters are available, these are a homebrew variant that function mostly as spontaneous divine casters. Ask for further details. Alternatively Oracles would work, and there is a Spirit Domain given below.
Priests are either wandering mendicants or ceremonial priests. Most revere the Ten Thousand Immortals as a whole, whilst a rare few focus on specific gods.
Psions and psychic warriors are allowed. These individuals have studied the Way of Six Energies in the mountainous land of Ut'Bharma. They see their powers as a different magical discipline, not a completely seperate mechanic.
Other non -SRD 3.5 classes will be considered (with PF conversion) if there is something there you would like.
Although an Asian-inspired setting it isn't a direct analogue. You could take Ninja or Samurai classes to cover stealthy assassins and honour-bound warriors if you like, but they won't be Ninjas and Samurai in the Japanese sense.

*Other elements*
·	All characters begin at 1st level.
·	Use maximum starting money for your class. The standard currency is the glass yen. One yen equals one copper piece, thus 1 sp = 10 yen, 1 gp = 100 yen and so forth. Relative costs, etc. are the same as SRD.
·	All equipment, feats and spells from the PFRD only (it makes it easy for me to refer to rules).
·	There is no alignment. The PDFs for creating characters from the Conclave races may discuss alignment but that is for the sake of compatibility. For effects that are normally directed against alignment (eg. detect evil), instead pick one of Spirits, Shapechangers, Heaven, Netherworld, Concordance or Chaos.
·	For hit points, you get maximum hit dice, + Con bonus, + Constitution score at 1st level. Each level thereafter you get rolled hit dice + Con bonus.

*Your character background*
As sparse or as detailed as you’d prefer. Try to avoid real world names – most Conclave names tend to be translated into some from of description such as Chance, Amber, Five Lives, Fifth Fortunate Son etc. Generally, the richer somebody is, the more florid their name tends to be. See the World of Conclave website for other ideas of High Imperial names.
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Shaman Class]
*Conclave Shaman*: d6 HD, 3/4 BAB, Good Will Save, 4 skill pts per level, Skill list same as Druid, plus Knowledge (Spirits))

Spells per day as Druid, but uses spontaneous casting. For spells known you select Domain lists - each one represents the powers of a spirit that you are familiar with. You get 'Spirit' Domain (I'll need to list the spells seperately) plus three others of your choice. You get to select one of the associated Domain powers as well. As you gain levels you gain new Domains and Domain Powers, plus get the chance to swap them around. There's an ability to gain saving throw bonuses against spirit powers that kicks in at 4th or 5th level.

Added Later:

*Spirit Domain* (Pathfinder Variant, courtesy of Walking Dad)
(free to Shamans, available to Clerics and Druids for a shamanic-flavored cleric/druid).

*Granted Power*: You gain the aid of a spirit companion and talk to spirits in their tongue. Free proficiency in Speak Spirit Speech.

*Spirits Advise* (Sp): You can communicate with your spirit companion as a swift action, getting a sacred bonus on on Handle Animal, Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (spirits), Perception, and Survival checks equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

*Spirit Warrior* (Su): Starting 8th level, any weapon you hold gains ‘Ghost Touch’. Also incorporeal creatures attempting to make a Touch Attack on you must hit your normal AC instead (i.e., all your bonuses to AC are ‘Ghost Touch’ too). You can use this ability a number of rounds per day equal to your cleric level. The rounds don't need to be consecutive.

1-Detect Spirits*
2-Protection From Spirits*
3-Magic Circle Against Spirits*
4-Dismissal
5-Commune (with Spirits)**
6-Forbiddance*
7-Ethereal Jaunt
8-Etherealness
9-Astral Projection

*These works as Det./Prot from Evil etc. except that they work specifically against creatures with the Spirit descriptor
**As Commune, but the caster is communing with powerful spirits rather than a deity. In Conclave, there's little difference. 

Note that Domains may also be selected from the additional domains and Domain wizard variant. In the latter case they count as divine magic.
[/sblock]

*Playing the Game*
Dice rolls - you can use ENWorld's roller, Invis Castle or leave it up to me - either way works with me, although I reserve the right to roll Stealth, Perception, Bluff etc.
Experience is given on an ad-hoc basis. What I generally do in my PbPs is to grant a level-up when it seems appropriate - this will probably be faster in game terms than normal but given the rate of PbP it works quite well. Since PF has done away with XP costs for magic items, nobody really needs an XP tally.

[sblock=Feats]
*Scribe Scroll* becomes *Craft Spell-Completion Item*. The end product is the same - an item that gives a single use of a spell, that can be used by anyone with that spell on his spell list. It may be a scroll - sutras and ofudas are fairly common, it may be a talisman or lucky charm. The exact form is up to you, depending on the character of your spellcaster.

*Brew Potion* becomes *Craft Single Use Item*. This is a single use magical item, usable by anybody. It may be a potion or oil, it may be a specially grown fruit, it may be a scroll, it may be a pebble inscribed with magical symbols. Most spells can be turned into single use items. Ranged attack spells are usually turned into 'detonations' that require a ranged touch attack to work. Some special cases may need review on an individual basis.

*Bonded Item* is a feat that may be taken by any character of 3rd level or above, provided that they have used the item in question through several dangerous situations (and it has made a difference). A bonded item gives a +1 enhancement bonus to its 'normal use'. Most common would be a weapon, gaining this bonus to attack. A suit of armour may also benefit but other items such as thieves tools, rope, artists brushes and so forth are all candidates. Once bonded, the wielder can also spend XP to add further enhancements to the bonded item. Thus a bonded sword can gain further bonuses or special abilities. Obviously this is easier to adjudicate for weapons and armour but imagination can be applied to other equipment.

This means that, for example, swords become legendary because of who wields them, not who made them.

Losing a bonded item may or may not be a real pain. They should be fixable, with maybe a monetary cost for the ceremonial materials. Still on the subject of swords, that gives you a quest to retrieve the Green Destiny sword, or to reforge the Sword That Was Broken etc.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Houserules]
*Death and Dying*
Adopted from Arcana Evolved and the Book of Experimental Might.

If you have a Con score that gives you a bonus, your 'disabled' range spans 0 and minus that bonus. Your 'dying' range then goes to minus your Con.

So, if you have Con 14 (+2 bonus), you are disabled from 0 to -2 hit points, and dying from -3 to -14 hit points. Anyone with a Con less than 10 uses the normal range of disabled at 0 and dying -1 to -10.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Languages]
Languages (the I can think of)

Low Imperial (the equivalent of Common)
High Imperial (the language of the educated)

*Regional human languages*:
Dron
Thell
Oksan
Vaartan
Hinar
Obrenje
Moa-Ruaki
Orrian

*Racial Languages*
Edraldi
Tlaxu (Mopendine dialect)
Tlaxu (Plains dialect)
Themnassic (salsham'ai)
Shromic (salsham'ai magical language)
Tik ("Gloppyspeak")
Uran

*Other Languages*
Spiritspeech
Celestial
Netherworld
Draconic

(Magical tracts are likely to be composed in Draconic or High Imperial, so there is no Arcane tongue)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

Interested so am subscribing...

But I will let others who might not be in a lot of games or be new to get a shot first. 

The world is very interesting Dr.Simon have you thought of making a wiki for it?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2012)

May I play?

Sorry - in thinking it through I've already got too much on my plate. Much as I like Conclave - and your games, Doc - I need to withdraw my request to play.

Well, crap. I keep coming up with ideas for characters. So I will (with your permission, Dr. Simon) return my name to the interested list.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr. Simon, you said that other unusual races would be considered. Would you allow a Strix character? I could work with you on finding a place for them in Conclave, but the concept seems like it would be a good fit for the types of races there.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

This sounds great.  Of course it comes along after I've recently picked up three games... but what's one more, eh?  I am definitely interested and would like to be considered for the game.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome all.

 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], yes, Strix sound possible. May be some RP problems associated with a race with a hatred of humans in the middle of a human city, but then that might just make it more fun 

 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], I think a wiki ought to be the next generation of the Conclave site, only problem is I don't currently have the time or skills to do it justice.

I forgot to mention above, I'm open to racial archetypes and the like - some of the existing ones could be used for Conclave races such as the merfolk wave warden for ti-kop, vanara treetop monk for salsham'ai and catfolk rogue options for tlaxu, for example. 

Also, two traits as standard. I don't have any Conclave-specific ones; the existing ones seem pretty comprehensive.


----------



## slobster (Sep 28, 2012)

This looks like a lot of fun, so count me as definitely interested!

What about the kitsune race from the new ARG? I'm totally willing to play it as one of the Nai-nek-chai, just one that happened to be descended from foxes and is more precocious and quick-witted than other Nai-nek-chai of different bloodlines tend to be.

I'm thinking of playing a witch, but also a scoundrel and con artist who takes a few cross-class rogue skills and grew up as a thief.

Sorry to take the obvious and almost instantaneously cliche choice of kitsune for an Asian flavored game, but they wouldn't let me play it at Pathfinder Society so I have an itch.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't gotten through all the races yet but I am definitely interested in the shaman.  Nice, unique mechanic with a lot of roleplaying potential.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2012)

Not 100% sure on class yet, but I'm leaning heavily toward a Ranger w/ the Falconer and Skirmisher archetypes. Falconer for sure if I play a Ranger, Skirmisher is a strong maybe. Archery fighting style.

Party's shaping up nicely.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been looking at playing a Mr. Know-it-All 

Was thinking gnome bard(archivist) with breadth of experience - Which race is the equivalent and could take that feat? If not will go with human and taught at the Arketes College, but having gone independent.

As to the background I'm thinking he use to own a boat and went from place to place collecting history and rumor. This former captain was betrayed by much taller people  and left with only a few items as he was set adrift on a longboat. (thinking rich parents trait, and getting him a wand for combat purposes)

Either way he (maybe a she, defiantly a she if I go the shorter race route) won't be good in combat other than as support/some control but will be fun to play RP wise which is a plus in my book.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2012)

[MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION] - kitsune (aka advanced fox nai-nek-chai) would be fine. Because PF has a few more animal stats compared to the d20 SRD I've also worked out the stats for a specific fox nai-nek-chai, but I'm happy if you'd rather try the kitsune race - my thought has always been that there are different degrees of "spirit-bloodedness".

 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - Probably the most likely race would be the salsham'ai. They're short and although they aren't as long-lived as SRD gnomes they do have a Lorewarden tradition which could allow for the same kind of feat if we fudge the requirements (and I see no reason why not). Another option could be a Metal Edraldi who have an affinity with skills and learning. They aren't Small size mechanically, but they are stocky (much like SRD dwarves). The earth-ties could be a tricky, but not insurmountable, obstacle to ocean travel.

Another thought on character backgrounds - your character may not necessarily have a desire for the yellow jade item for sale but could be connected to another character as bodyguard or back-up.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 1, 2012)

I find myself extremely intrigued by this, and would like to add my name to the interested list. I've got a few possible ideas for a Rogue I'd like to play; but I'll need to work at the details a bit. We'll see what I can come up with today.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay, here’s my idea:

My character is a female, Tlaxu rogue tied into the criminal underworld in Llaza.

She was born into one of lower castes in Mopendor; and was taken from her family at the age of fifteen to be the subject of a hunt by the nobility. She managed to survive and escape them, and eventually flee to Llaza after running from her homeland for over a year; but the whole affair left her somewhat broken on the inside.

Lies and misdeeds come easily to her now, and most her actions are focused on maintaining her own life. She views survival as her most important priority; but she tends to find herself plagued by what’s left of her conscience, keeping her from committing the most grievous and profitable of crimes. She restricts herself, as a result, to burglary, and basic con jobs; and, as a result, is persistently late on her rent and owes an uncomfortably large amount to local loan sharks in T hievestown.

She sees the yellow jade as a chance to break into the big leagues, get a sizable stake for herself and get clear of her debtors. Of course, the best laid plans of cats and men…


----------



## slobster (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION] - kitsune (aka advanced fox nai-nek-chai) would be fine. Because PF has a few more animal stats compared to the d20 SRD I've also worked out the stats for a specific fox nai-nek-chai, but I'm happy if you'd rather try the kitsune race - my thought has always been that there are different degrees of "spirit-bloodedness".




I think I'll try the kitsune (though from here on out I'll refer to the character as a nai-nek-chai). Another question, should my fox form appear to be a normal fox? Right now it's an anthropomorphic fox thing, and that doesn't fit with other nai-nek-chai. I'd be very fine replacing it with normal fox shape, perhaps giving up another "kitsune" class feature or whatever if you think it's an increase in power. Or we could just leave it, it's not a big deal to me.

In any case, here are the stats I'm thinking for my PC. Any comments or suggestions are welcome, especially if you see that I've made any errors.
[sblock=stats]
*Running Bi*
*nai-nek-chai (kitsune) witch 1*
*Str* 8 (-1), *Dex* 16 (+3), *Con* 12 (+1)
*Int* 16 (+3), *Wis* 8 (-1), *Cha* 16 (+3)

*Traits*
Reactionary (+2 Init)
Fast Talker (+1 Bluff, class skill)

*Skills*
Bluff +8
Intimidate +7
Sleight of Hand +4
Spellcraft +7
Stealth +4
Use Magic Device +7

*Feats*
Ability Focus (Slumber Hex)

*Class Features*
Slumber Hex (DC 15)
Fox Familiar (+2 Ref)
[/sblock]

I'll prepare a cure spell daily, so I can work as first aid if need be, but will otherwise be best at dropping slumber hexes or fast-talking the opposition. I am not a frontline fighter, which seems to be something most of our characters have in common at this point. 

Then here is an idea for my character background. Again, comments welcome, especially from the GM (is this appropriate for the campaign?) but also from anyone who has any thoughts. I'm especially interested in anyone who wants to have our two characters to have had dealings, for better or worse, before the campaign starts!
[sblock=character background]
Running Bi was born in a town far up the river, in a village whose name he has forgotten, in a shrine that is now gone.

He remembers the first happy years of his life playing with a pack of brothers and sisters on the temple grounds, while interesting-smelling visitors would leave offerings of food and incense and little wooden toys. He remembers one of the monks who took care of them, a kind-faced older woman who always wore the same set of homespun robes. He remembers her telling stories of the benevolent spirits, and the evil ones. He remembers that his blood is of two worlds.

Then ugly men came, with weapons and nets. Bi was taken from the temple, and so were many of his brothers and sisters. He remembers the smell of fire and blood in the air. Maybe some of his siblings survived that day without being taken, but he never knew.

There was the long boat ride down the river, crammed in tight cages with other young of all races. There was hunger and cold. The men on the boat were cruel and smelled terrible.

Finally the view changed. After endless miles of soft countryside and empty fields, the city of Llaza came into view. Surely here, surrounded by people, someone would take pity on children crammed into cages amid their own filth.

Bi learned an important lesson then. Nobody will help you. People help themselves. The stories of good spirits helping virtuous farmer boys that he was told as a pup were just that: stories. If good spirits didn't exist, Bi resolved to be the other kind. The ill-tempered spirits, who punished those who deserved it and were placated by offerings and sutras. The ones that ended up ahead.

He escaped from his captors while they were transferring their catch to another ship, and ran away, never looking back. He left behind his own brothers and sisters, but he couldn't have helped them anyway. There were too many of the big ugly men, and they were too strong. He never could have helped others get free without being seen and caught himself.

At least, that's what he tells himself every night as he tries to fall asleep.

It's been many years since then, and it seems a lifetime. Bi quickly learned the rules of the street. He earned his name after his first theft: a huge jade medallion from one of the selfish and sickly-sweet smelling merchants in the temple district. "Bi" are the names of these huge medallions, and when the little nai-nek-chai boy ran back to the back-alley pawn store to sell his prize, he learned another lesson. 

The pawn broker took the medallion, then turned it and the little boy over to the city guards. An item that distinct and valuable was too hot to sell anyway, and the pawn broker collected a bounty from the irate merchant. The boy was caned publicly in the town square until he could barely hobble away, and almost died in the weeks following when he couldn't even steal a stale breadcrust to feed his failing body. His name "Running Bi" is a pun on this episode in his life. The medallion he ran away with was called a bi, but the word bi is also an archaic word for nose, and many of the thieves of Llaza saw the pitiful orphan dying in the streets and named him Running Bi, or Running Nose.

These days he is always keeping an eye out for opportunities for a quick yen. His fast wits, silver tongue, and natural magic have allowed him to graduate from petty theft to bigger cons and heists, but he never forgot the lessons of the street or his decision to be a dark spirit. Still, there is the part of him that grieves for his lost home, for the siblings he left behind, and that remembers the good spirits of the kind old monk's stories. But how could a good spirit survive in this real world of corrupt, selfish mortals?
[/sblock]

Ok wow, if you read that thank you and I'm impressed. I didn't think it would be nearly that long! I look forward to meeting the rest of the party. Sorry to be "that guy" that tosses down a massive backstory and talks about his character constantly . . . but that's what you get for writing an intriguing campaign hook!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2012)

slobster said:


> I am not a frontline fighter, which seems to be something most of our characters have in common at this point.




My (very close) second choice was an Oread Barbarian. If the good doctor is OK with the Oread, I could very easily be persuaded to fill this gaping hole in our party .

Either way I go, I've thought about playing a _*very*_ low charisma character - truly obnoxious. But I want to make sure this is OK with the group, and something everyone else involved can work with. I've seen such a character pulled off well before, and it was a lot of fun - I think I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

Well my character has changed a couple times but now I'm back to my original idea with a little change. (I feel like Mowgli  )

I'll play the know it all savage - human bard(archivist) and I need to look into a plainsman (like american indians) or mountain men (like norwegien or viking) style peoples. Going over the conclave in detail is taking a while but will have his homeland down before the week is out.

Working on his background as well, but here's the crunch - 

[sblock=He-Mit the Man that Knows to Much]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard(Archivist)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Languages: 
Religion:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 13 +1 (03 pts)
DEX: 14 +2 (05 pts)
CON: 10 +0 (00 pts)
INT: 17 +3 (07 pts); +2 racial adjustment
WIS: 10 +0 (00 pts)
CHA: 14 +2 (05 pts)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 21 = [1d8=08] + 00 (CON) + 10 (CON Stat) + 03 (feat) + 00 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (MISC)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 0 (MISC)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 0 (MISC)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Bard)
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (Bard) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (Bard) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +2 (Bard) + 0 (WIS)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
weapon(melee):
Attack: +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (MISC)
Damage: 1d?+0(?) = +0 (STR) + 0 (MISC); CRIT ??

weapon(ranged):
Attack: +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (MISC)
Damage = 1d?+0(?) = +0 (MISC); CRIT ??, Range: ?? ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*Ability Score Racial Traits:* Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Size:* Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Base Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Bonus Feat:* Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Skills:* Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

*Spells:  *A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.

Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.

The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).

Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.

A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.

*Bardic Knowledge* _(Ex)_ A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*
Bardic Performance*

A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.

Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.

At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.

Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.

If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.

If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.

*Naturalist* _(Ex)_: An archivist who has identified a creature with a Knowledge check appropriate to its type can use performance to share strategies for defeating it with allies in combat. The archivist and any allies within 30 feet gain a +1 insight bonus to AC and on attack rolls and saving throws against exceptional, supernatural, and spell-like abilities used by creatures of that specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all humanoids). This bonus increases by +1 at 5th level and every six levels thereafter. This language-dependent ability requires visual and audible components.

This ability replaces inspire courage.

*Countersong* _(Su)_ At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.

*Distraction* _(Su)_ At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.

*Fascinate* _(Su)_ At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.

Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.

Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Human Bonus: *Toughness
*1st Level:* Skill Focus: Knowledge(Nature)

*Traits:*
a) Scholar of Ruins: 
b) Scholar of the Great Beyond:[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 11 = [6 (Class) + 03 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (skilled) + 01 (favored class bonus)
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -3

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
-01 = Acrobatics()            +02  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+03 = Appraise()              +03  +00  +0 +00     INT
+02 = Bluff()                 +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
-02 = Climb()                 +01  +00  +0 +00  -3 STR
+03 = Craft():                +03  +00  +0 +00     INT
+02 = Diplomacy()             +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^         +02  +00  +0 +00     DEX
+02 = Disguise()              +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
-01 = Escape Artist()         +02  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
-01 = Fly                     +02  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^          +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Heal                    +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate()            +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+08 = Know:Arcana()^          +03  +01  +3 +01     INT
+09 = Know:Duneroneering()^   +03  +01  +3 +02     INT
+04 = Know:Engineering()^     +03  +00  +0 +01     INT
+05 = Know:Geography()^       +03  +00  +0 +02     INT
+09 = Know:History()^         +03  +01  +3 +02     INT
+08 = Know:Local()^           +03  +01  +3 +01     INT
+11 = Know:Nature()^          +03  +01  +3 +04     INT
+04 = Know:Nobility()^        +03  +00  +0 +01     INT
+09 = Know:Planes()^          +03  +01  +3 +02     INT
+08 = Know:Religion()^        +03  +01  +3 +01     INT
+na = Linguistics()^          +03  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = Perception()            +00  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+06 = Perform():oratory       +02  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:          +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
-01 = Ride                    +02  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+00 = Sense Motive()          +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand()^      +02  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+07 = Spellcraft()^           +03  +01  +3 +00     INT
+03 = Stealth()               +02  +01  +3 +00  -3 DEX
+00 = Survival                +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
-02 = Swim                    +01  +00  +0 +00  -3 STR
+na = Use Magic Device()^     +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spontaneous, Arcane, CHA
Spell DC = 12 + spell level
Concentration: +3

Spells per Day:
Cantrips: unlimited
1st level: 2

Spells Known:
Cantrips: detect magic, light, know direction, mending
1st level: comprehend languages, cure light wounds[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                         Cost     Weight
studded leather                   25gp      20lbs
shield, heavy wooden               7gp      10lbs
shortspear                         1gp       3lbs
handaxe                            6gp       3lbs
chakram(2)                         2gp       2lbs
dagger                             2gp       1lb
shortbow                          30gp       2lbs
-arrows(20)                        1gp       3lbs
Backpack                           2gp       2lbs
-rations,trail(4days)              2gp       4lbs
-waterskin                         1gp       4lbs
-sack(empty)                     .01gp      .5lb 
-sunrods(3)                        6gp       3lbs
-candles(5)                      .05gp       -lb
-alchemist fire                   20gp       1lb
-rope,silk(50ft.)                 10gp       5lbs
Belt Pouch                         1gp      .5lb
-flint and steel                   1gp       -lb
-whetstone                       .02gp       1lb
-potion:cure light wounds         50gp       -lb
spell component pouch              5gp       2lbs
bedroll                           .1gp       5lbs
Traveler's Outfit                  0gp       -lb
                          
                    Total weight carried:   72lbs
```
Treasure:
GP: 6
SP: 8
CP: 2
Gems: none

Carrying Capacity:
light: 0-50 lbs
medium: 51-100 lbs
heavy: 101-150 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 29
Height: 6'-1" 
Weight: 195lbs
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: 
Skin Color: 
Appearance: [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level ??
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]

Plan is to take a few levels of ranger(trapper) to make him the back up for just about everybody (will be rolling aid another checks more than any other I'm guessing). 

The free Focused Shot at ranger level 2 and the fact that he will have every skill but Fly as a class skill makes ranger a no brain-er.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2012)

[MENTION=22634]Falkus[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION], both look good character ideas, I like it!  As for fox form, I'm happy with the anthropic version as written. As I said, there are lots of variants on shapeshifters so it would fit okay.

  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Oread would be fine.

  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - for mountain-based viking-ish types there's Thellingerstan; off the top of my head there's not really an established plainsman race, although you might want to consider Dronistor, or maybe Obrenaja, or we can fit something new in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2012)

*Malachite (Oread Barbarian)*

Still reading about the Conclave and looking for tidbits for his background. In the meantime, here's the crunch (in the PDF attachment) and a picture!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2012)

Some slight changes will be forthcoming as I read through Conclave material. I'm looking hard at Thellingerstan for his place of origin - looks like an excellent fit.

He'll pay homage to all four of the Gods, but (of course) mostly to Num and Bal.

I'll probably swap his masterwork weapon(s) for regular versions and pick up a Thell Longbow.

I went with a _slightly_ higher CHA than I'd originally intended - as I thought about it, playing a complete and total jerk could get old over the course of an extended campaign (which Dr. Simon's tend to be, thank goodness). He'll still be prickly and very rough around the edges, but not a _complete_ social misfit.

I'm thinking that Malachite is seeking the Yellow Jade for his tribe, who need it for a supposed mystical property it possesses.


----------



## slobster (Oct 2, 2012)

Falkus said:


> Lies and misdeeds come easily to her now, and most her actions are focused on maintaining her own life. She views survival as her most important priority; but she tends to find herself plagued by what’s left of her conscience, keeping her from committing the most grievous and profitable of crimes. She restricts herself, as a result, to burglary, and basic con jobs; and, as a result, is persistently late on her rent and owes an uncomfortably large amount to local loan sharks in T hievestown.
> 
> She sees the yellow jade as a chance to break into the big leagues, get a sizable stake for herself and get clear of her debtors. Of course, the best laid plans of cats and men…




I had a thought for our characters to have a link in their past, if you are interested.

If you've seen the movie _The Frighteners_, then I'm basically ripping off Michael J. Fox's character (pun totally unintended, but I embrace it wholeheartedly). If you haven't, I highly recommend it.

The basic idea is that the two of us run a con where we pretend to be exorcists. Call us monks, or shrine guardians, or ghostbusters. We case a prosperous business with a high public profile, like a successful restaurant or teahouse or antiquities merchant. Then I use my magic to make it appear that an angry spirit is haunting the place, harassing customers, breaking things, etc. 

You come in some time later posing as a holy person with great knowledge, and I pose as your young and bumbling assistant. We convince them to hire us for the job, you set up a seance and use all sorts of expensive-looking but actually dirt cheap charms, incense, and so on, which we of course bill them for. Then there is a final showdown, where I surreptitiously fake a spirit attack and you put on a big show of bravely overcoming it with sacred sutras and trapping it in a vase, maybe faking an injury or two.

Then we get paid and leave, never looking back. We also advise the owners of the place not to spread the story around, as gaining a reputation for arousing the ire of the spirits is unlikely to help their business. That way people don't catch on to our con, and we can try it again in a few weeks somewhere else.

You can rationalize it as a victimless crime, since we target only wealthy establishments that can afford it and that, as a general rule, are kind of jerks. In-game we can have a rapport already established, reminisce about jobs we've pulled etc. Might be fun.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 2, 2012)

> @Falkus , @slobster , both look good character ideas, I like it! As for fox form, I'm happy with the anthropic version as written. As I said, there are lots of variants on shapeshifters so it would fit okay.




Thanks! I'm looking forward to this. I'll get started on her mechanics and filling out the rest of her details shortly. Question, since she's a Tlaxu, should I use the Catfolk from the ARG, or do you have the updated details for Tlaxu for Pathfinder?



> I had a thought for our characters to have a link in their past, if you are interested.




Ooooh, I like this idea, and I'm very much interested! I'm not familiar with the film (but I'll add it to my list), but I am familiar with the con from Brothers Grimm and a couple of fantasy novels I've read. And it's definitely something I can see my character doing; it's something she'll have the skills for. And it is very much how she'd rationalize it.


----------



## slobster (Oct 3, 2012)

Falkus said:


> Ooooh, I like this idea, and I'm very much interested! I'm not familiar with the film (but I'll add it to my list), but I am familiar with the con from Brothers Grimm and a couple of fantasy novels I've read. And it's definitely something I can see my character doing; it's something she'll have the skills for. And it is very much how she'd rationalize it.




I'd forgotten about that movie, but that's basically it! We fake a spirit infestation, get the mark to pay with a lot of fast-talk and mumbo jumbo, then I fake the symptoms of an angry spirit while you put on the banishing spirits performance. We get paid, the rich and gullible get duped, and nobody talks about it because it's embarrassing.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry I've been so slow in posting up a fleshed out character.  A coworker was transferred to another office and I've been doing her work and mine since last week.  Darn work, cutting into my posting time!

I've been reading a lot on the creative conclave site; lots of info there.  So much that's it's a bit overwhelming (just a bit ).  I like the shaman; would it be possible to Pathfinder-ize it a little bit?  There are a couple of issues I have with it and I'd like to know if we could change it some (notably hit dice, orisons, skill list, animal companion (?); there might be another but I'm writing from memory...)  Plus I want to make sure subdomains, animal, and terrain domains are valid choices.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2012)

[MENTION=22634]Falkus[/MENTION] - use Tlaxu with the following Pathfinder-modifications:  add +2 Dex to starting ability scores and change skill bonuses to +2 Acrobatics, +2 Perception, +2 Sense Motive and +2 Survival for tracking purposes (also +2 Climb from claws).  I think that the racial levels can stay the same, with equivalent skill changes. Catfolk options are open to use, though.

 [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] - I'm all for PF-izing the shaman. No probs with sub-domains etc..


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

[size=+1]*Blue Eye Bellows*[/size]
Human Shaman 1
N Medium humanoid (human)
*Init:* +1; *Senses* Perception +8
[sblock=Mechanics (Incomplete)]
DEFENSE
*AC* 14, touch 11, flat-footed 13 (+3 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp* 22 (1d6+16)
*Fort* +2 (0 (base) +2 (Con))
*Ref* +2 (0 (base) +1 (Dex) +1 (trait))
*Will* +4 (2 (base) +2 (Wis))

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
Attacks
Boar Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2; brace, special)
Ritual Knife (Obsidion Dagger) +3 (1d4+3 19-20/x2; 10 ft. range, fragile)
Unarmed +3 (1d3+3 /x2; nonlethal, provokes AoO)

STATISTICS
Str: 16 +3  (+2 race)
Dex: 13 +1  
Con: 14 +2
Int: 10 +0
Wis: 15 +2
Cha: 10 +0

*Base Atk.* +0; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 14
*Traits* Deft Dodger (+1 Ref save); Magical Talent (Prestidigitation 1/day)
*Feats*
H - Cosmopolitan (+2 languages; +2 class skills (Sense Motive & UMD)
1 - Alertness (+2 Perception & Sense Motive)
*Skills*
Skill Points: 6 = [Base (4) + human (1) + favored class (1)/Level]
Craft (Blacksmith) +4 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +0 (Int))
Knowledge (Spirits) +4 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +0 (Int))
Perception +8 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +2 (Wis) +2 (feat))
Sense Motive +8 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +2 (Wis) +2 (feat))
Survival +6 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +2 (Wis))
Use Magic Device +4 (1 rank, +3 (CS) +0 (Cha))

*Languages* 
[Human], Spirit Speech, Themnassic, Shromic

RACIAL TRAITS
Human
Favored Class: Shaman

CLASS ABILITIES
Shaman
Armor/Weapons: Light & hide armors; Simple weapons.
*Spirit Domain*
Granted Power: You gain the aid of a spirit companion and talk to spirits in their tongue. Free proficiency in Spirit Speech.

_Spirit's Advice_ (Sp): You can communicate with your spirit companion as a swift action, getting a sacred bonus on Handle Animal, Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (spirits), Perception, and Survival checks equal to half your shaman level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (5/day)

_Spirit Warrior_ (Su): Starting 8th level, any weapon you hold gains ‘Ghost Touch’. Also incorporeal creatures attempting to make a Touch Attack on you must hit your normal AC instead (i.e., all your bonuses to AC are ‘Ghost Touch’ too). You can use this ability a number of rounds per day equal to your shaman level. The rounds don't need to be consecutive.

1st - Detect Spirits

*Spirit Allies:*
*Iron Ancestor* (Artifice - Construct) (Spirit Bonded)

Bonded Power:
_Artificer's Touch_ (Sp): You can cast mending at will, using your cleric level as the caster level to repair damaged objects. In addition, you can cause damage to objects and construct creatures by striking them with a melee touch attack. Objects and constructs take 1d6 points of damage +1 for every two cleric levels you possess. This attack bypasses an amount of damage reduction and hardness equal to your cleric level. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (5/day)

1st - Animate Rope

*White Matoo* (Plant - Growth)
1st - Enlarge Person

*Wild Jade Wolf* (Wolf)
1st - Hunter's Howl

SPELLS
1st level (DC 13): 2/day
0th level (DC 12): ?

WEALTH
PP: 0     GP: 0    SP: 0     YP: 00

EQUIPMENT
Boar Spear 5 gp / 8 lb.
Ritual Knife (Obsidion Dagger) 1 gp / .75 lb.
Traveler's Outfit -- / -- lbs. (currently worn)
Belt pouch 1 gp / .5 lbs.
Studded leather armor 25 gp / 20 lbs.


                         Total Weight:  00  lb

Max Weight: 0-76 (light); 77-153 (medium); 154-230 (heavy)
[/sblock]

[size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size] was born into a house full of voices: parents, grandparents, uncles, aunts, and numerous siblings and cousins.  His name was earned for the color of his eyes, one brown and one blue, and the fact that, as the youngest male among many his job in the family smithy was to operate the bellows.  There was also his unfortunate tendency to speak at a loud volume every place he went, as necessary in a smithy and in a household overfull of people, and to point out and talk to people and things that weren’t physically present.

It didn’t take Blue long to discover that no one else could see or hear *Iron Ancestor*, his great grandfather and a master smith who had died many years before he was born and who now gave Blue advice and taught him small tricks of crafting at the forge.  When the rest of the family discovered Blue’s ability as a seer of spirits he was apprenticed to a salsham’ai shaman in Little Thalsa.

Iron Ancestor muttered constantly about the ‘dirty salsham’ai’ and their tree-house district but Blue was wide-eyed with fascination over the small people, their braashak trees and their culture, particularly the Skill of Raindrops.  At the feet of his master Blue learned the value of silence, or at least speaking quietly, and gained the protection of *White Matoo*, a large guardian spirit that resembles an ape-like matoo carved from bleached wood of the braashak tree.

One day Blue’s mentor informed him they were going on a journey.  The two of them packed and headed north.  Eventually Blue was able to pry from his salsham’ai mentor their destination: Ashoyin, by way of Blue Jays and circling the swamp around to the north of the city.  They never reached the city.  In the hill country north of Blue Jays they were ambushed and Blue’s mentor killed.  Blue barely escaped but injured and without supplies would probably have died if not for the intercession of *Wild Jade Wolf*, a powerful wolf spirit.  Bargains were made against the advice of both Iron Ancestor and White Matoo who typically disagreed about everything and Wild Jade Wolf took possession of Blue Eye Bellows.

When Blue regained control he found himself just outside of Llaza with vague bloody memories, the satisfied, wolfish grin of Wild Jade Wolf, the silent disapproval of Iron Ancestor, and the sorrowful gazes of White Matoo.  Shortly after reentering the city Blue heard tell of a yellow jade artifact and at Wild Jade Wolf’s urgings has decided to enquire about the object.

A note on domains: Iron Ancestor provides access to Artifice (Construct), White Matoo to Plant (Growth), and Wild Jade Wolf to the Wolf domain.  The rest of Blue's character sheet yet to come.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Malachite the Unfettered*

Malachite's been moved over to the RG. Woot!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2012)

Since we're getting some concrete character concepts and other alliterative stuff, I've out up a Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmm. The link doesn't seem to be working . . .

Dr. Simon, may I change the second granted language for Mal from Terran to Thell? Terran is an automatic for Oreads, but as he was raised in a Thell tribe that would make more sense.

And another "Plot-Hook Note:" Mal's never sure how much - or even if - the Witches are monitoring his activities to make sure he's working to complete his task.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2012)

Let's see if this one is any better...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...e-mistress-iron-world-conclave-adventure.html

Going to do background before I post in the RG - and I have a lot of reading to do.

Oh and thanks for the links Dr.Si

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm interested in oriental adventures like this; I'm kinda new in the system, but if you are willing to take a well disposed noob, I'm your man (in a non-sexual nor legally binding way).
Crunch ready:

*Hang Shemin*







*Story*:

_Pending_


```
[B]Name[/B]: Hang Shemin
[B]Class[/B]: Fighter 1
[B]Race[/B]: Human
[B]Size[/B]: Medium
[B]Gender[/B]: Male


Str: 14/16 +3		Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2		BAB: +1		HP: 26
Con: 14 +2		CM bonus: +4	CM defense: 16
Int: 14 +2		Speed: 20'	
Wis: 12 +1		Init: +2	
Cha: 08 -1		ACP: -2		

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +6    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc    Total
Fort:                      2      +2           +4
Ref:                       0      +2           +2
Will:                      0      +1           +1

[b]Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical[/b]
MW Falichon		+6		2d4+4	18-20x2
Guisarme		+4		2d4+4	x2
Longbow 		+3		1d8	x3

Languages: Common,

Abilities: 
Human: +2 Str, bonus feat, bonus skill.

Feats and traits: 
Fighter feats ( Profs + (F))
Quick draw (F)
Godless healing
Rich parents
Weapon focus (Falichon)

Special abilities: 
Godless healing: heals 1d8 as a move action once per day.


Skills               Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Climb			1	+3	-2      +4
Intimidate		1	-1              +3
Ride			1	+2	-2	+3
Survival		1	+1		+5
Swim			1	+3	-2	+4



Equipment:            

Masterwork Breastplate				(30lb, 350gp)
Masterwork Falichon				(8lb, 375gp)
Guisarme					(12lb, 9gp)
Crowbar						(5lb, 2gp)
Flint and steel					(--lb, 1gp)
Blanket for winter				(3lb, 5sp)
Backpack					(2lb, 2gp)
Grappling hook					(4lb, 1gp)
Rope						(10lb, 1gp)
Longbow						(3lb, 75gp)
Torch x10					(1lb, 1sp)
Waterskin					(4lb, 1gp)
      
Quin the Dog	25gp
HP: 23		Init: +1
AC: 13		Speed: 40'
Bite: +2, 1d4+1 dmgx2
+4 Fort, +3 Ref, +1 Will
Traits: Low light vision, +4 to survival (tracking), Scent, Acrobatic jump.
Tricks: Nrmal tricks plus Track and Come
Perception +8, Stealth +5, Survival +1

       
Money: 57 gp
```


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2012)

Mowgli, fine with the language change.

Voda, sure, welcome aboard!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments!

Dr Simon, Blue is Anhoi.  What is/are the starting languages for humans?  Also, what's the starting gold for a shaman?  I've seen the pdf of the shaman on the creative conclave site & the changes you posted in the first post of this thread; are there any other changes that you have that I need to know about?

Edit: The shaman pdf gives a list of (3.5e) orisons and says that all are known.  I'd kinda like to modify to match PF spontaneous casters by limiting number known following the chart for oracles (using the list for druids) but allowing unlimited casting of those known orisons.

Another PF-ization I'd like to ask about is changing hit die from d6 to d8.  3/4 BAB classes like cleric and oracle have d8 hit die in PF.  Would it be ok to change the shaman to match?

Edit2: I took Magical Talent (Prestidigitation) as a trait.  I was wondering if you would allow me to reskin that power as coming from numerous minor household/forge spirits or shay that Blue can call upon.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 7, 2012)

And the character sheet for Sil, Tlaxu Rogue and con artist, has been posted


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2012)

Pending answers to my above questions and purchasing equipment which I'm just too tired to do right now Blue is done and added to the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Mowgli, fine with the language change.
> 
> Voda, sure, welcome aboard!




So is my character alright? I repeat I'm a noob on pathfinder, despite its similarities with 3.5


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Thanks for the kind comments!
> 
> Dr Simon, Blue is Anhoi.  What is/are the starting languages for humans?  Also, what's the starting gold for a shaman?  I've seen the pdf of the shaman on the creative conclave site & the changes you posted in the first post of this thread; are there any other changes that you have that I need to know about?




Starting languages for humans is Low Imperial, plus any regional language they may have (Anhoi is so anciently Imperial that it doesn't have a language of its own). Regional tongues would be Dron, Thell and Oksan, plus other from further afield. Hmm... probably need a list of languages somewhere; I'll work on that.

Edit: Added some languages to the first post in this thread.

Starting gold - not sure I mentioned this but it's maximum for all characters. I realise that there's no mention on the Shaman PDF of money at all, I think they'd be on a par with summoners and wizards, thus 2d6x10 giving 120 gp starting (or 12,000 yen)



GlassEye said:


> Edit: The shaman pdf gives a list of (3.5e) orisons and says that all are known.  I'd kinda like to modify to match PF spontaneous casters by limiting number known following the chart for oracles (using the list for druids) but allowing unlimited casting of those known orisons.




Yes, that makes sense. The most straightforward conversion would be to use the 0th level slots as number known as at-will powers, then choose from the Shaman list given, but I've not gone through all of the PF spells, if you feel there are some others that could be added, go for it.



GlassEye said:


> Another PF-ization I'd like to ask about is changing hit die from d6 to d8.  3/4 BAB classes like cleric and oracle have d8 hit die in PF.  Would it be ok to change the shaman to match?




Yes, fine with this.



GlassEye said:


> Edit2: I took Magical Talent (Prestidigitation) as a trait.  I was wondering if you would allow me to reskin that power as coming from numerous minor household/forge spirits or shay that Blue can call upon.




Sounds good to me!

@Voda, as far as I can tell the character looks mechanically sound, looking good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2012)

With Voda Vosa bringing a front line fighter on-board, I'm thinking of changing Mal's focus to ranged. I still like the backstory, race . . . pretty much everything about him. But an archer was my original concept, and I took the Barbarian mainly to fill that front line fighter role.

I'm looking at a Fighter with the Archer archetype, making a big deal of the Thell Longbow he carries.

Does anyone have objections to this change for Mal?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, Dr. Simon, I'm working on re-fluffing the Oread for Creative Conclave. Only slightly - changing the race name and starting languages. Setting them up as humans with some touch of Edraldi in their ancestry (rather than the touch of Earth Elemental/Shaitan djinni from Pathfinder's Golarion setting).

This is driven primarily by selfish motives. I use HeroLab to keep up with my characters, and I have to make custom files to account for house rules.

My working name for Creative Conclave Oreads is DaQan ("Earth Touched"). Starting languages are set to Low Imperial (Common) and Edraldi. Is this acceptable to you?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2012)

Mowgli, no objections to changing to fighter. Fluff changes seem good to me too.


----------



## slobster (Oct 8, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> With Voda Vosa bringing a front line fighter on-board, I'm thinking of changing Mal's focus to ranged. I still like the backstory, race . . . pretty much everything about him. But an archer was my original concept, and I took the Barbarian mainly to fill that front line fighter role.
> 
> I'm looking at a Fighter with the Archer archetype, making a big deal of the Thell Longbow he carries.
> 
> Does anyone have objections to this change for Mal?




No objections, here. I just wanted to say thanks for being willing to change your character concept a bit for the team. I'm glad it worked out so that you could go with your original idea, but it's cool that you were willing to be flexible to help everyone out.

Looking forward to playing with this group!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't mind, I wouldn't also mind to have a front line partner, you know, someone to play "Who killed most enemies".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm thinking he'll still carry his greataxe, but front-line or not we can play "who killed the most!" Maybe even argue (amicably) about which is the better strategy .


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, whoever is front line can expect to receive 'enlarge person' spells from Blue.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> ...list of languages...




Excellent!  Thanks.  Would it be appropriate for Blue to have been taught Shromic or is that more of a language of arcanists?  I did take Themnassic already since his spiritual mentor is salsham'ai.



> ...Starting gold...
> 
> Yes, that makes sense. The most straightforward conversion would be to use the 0th level slots as number known as at-will powers, then choose from the Shaman list given, but I've not gone through all of the PF spells, if you feel there are some others that could be added, go for it.




The only difference in the lists (shaman & druid) is the removal of 'cure minor wounds' and replacing it with 'stabilize' (that I remember, it's early and I haven't slept yet).

I'll get Blue finished up first thing after I get a few hours sleep.  Thanks!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 9, 2012)

Shromic would be fine. There was some discussion back when River Kingdoms started (because one of the first characters wa a salsham'ai shaman) about the difference between Shromic, Spiritspeech and other Arcane languages. The answer was ... er, we don't know!

By my reckoning everyone is mechanically sorted, just  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] to provide background, which you can add in play if you prefer. I've got a busy period at work at the moment, but I hope to start an IC thread by the end of the week, so watch this space!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

Working on my third draft for background.

Kind of been going in circles with it and reading all the Conclave info slowed me a bit.

But am off THUR so I plan to get all my ideas sorted and everything posted by then - Did I miss the RG? Will go back looking if I did.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Did I miss the RG? Will go back looking if I did.




Should be a (working!) link in the first post of this thread now.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

Added character and background...

[sblock=Background] My first memory will always be of staring into the  fire. When I was young, I was a shepherd. And I would sit staring into  the flames as they danced and listen to the headsman tell of stories of  our history, of great sorcerers, and of beasts so queer they could only  be make believe. I saw all those stories come to life in the flames.

When I could hold a bow the headsman tried to train me to be a hunter,  though I did not shot as true as some. But even so I could track and  stalk, and when necessary scare the prey towards the true huntsmen. And  still I would sit all night by the fire and watch as the flames showed  me the stories coming to life.

On my name day the headsman called me to the fire alone and bid me to  tell him what I saw in the flames. At first I could see nothing and I  told him I only see the stories, that he must tell a tale for me to  "see" it. Shaking his head he told me look deeper and not just with my  eyes. I saw only one thing that night. A city on a river and a yellow  stone that brought forth great despair, famine, and death. He told me  that if I did not seek out the secrets of that vision then it would come  to pass.

Now years after my name day, I am a neither shepherd nor hunter, I am a  Seeker. And what I have searched for all these years is within my  reach.[/sblock]

Question is a Thell longbow normal or are we to use the rules from the Conclave?

*Thell Longbow*
The Thell longbow is never sold to outsiders, only granted as a gift for great favors. Made from composite materials, it is the most powerful bow known on Conclave and requires a Strength bonus of at least +1 (Str 12 or more) to use. Mighty versions of this bow are also known, usually crafted for clan headmen and warriors. The cost of these are calculated normally, e.g. +100 gp (10,000 yen) per point of Strength bonus. A mighty (+1) Thell longbow, for example, would be worth 300 gp (30,000 yen) and cause 1d10+1 damage.


```
Cost     Damage(M) Critical    Range   Weight  Type
Thell Longbow  200 gp    1d10     19-20/x2    130 ft   4 lbs   P
```
The Thell longbow is a martial ranged weapon that requires two hands to use, but can be used whilst mounted. Elite Thell warriors learn how to use it from the back of an eagle. 


HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2012)

Oooh, two Thell Longbows in the party? The bad guys may never get close enough for Hang Shemin to use that falchion .


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2012)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], yes, use the rules for Thell longbows that you posted. Note that it's a martial weapon and, as a bard, He-Mit wouldn't be proficient but weren't you thinking of MC'ing into ranger?

Also, do you and Mowgli want to set up a prior relationship between your characters as two natives of Thellingerstan?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Oooh, two Thell Longbows in the party? The bad guys may never get close enough for Hang Shemin to use that falchion .




He has a long bow, but he prefers the spilling of blood to be more face to face.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2012)

Voda, can you add Hang to the RG please.

Everyone ready to go?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

Mal is ready!


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm ready to go!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2012)

Join in the IC Thread when you are ready to go!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2012)

Added Hang to the RG


----------



## slobster (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to be out of touch today, so in case things get busy in the IC thread and I'm not there to move things along, Bi will focus on using sleep hexes to bring one of those mysterious men down, then tie them up or otherwise disable them while they are asleep. He has a cure light wounds and shield prepared. If the opportunity presents itself, he will pursue the men or the fleeing waitress, using his familiar Scraps to aid in the chase. He is also willing to use cure on the fallen man in the yellow sash, if that becomes necessary to save his life.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 25, 2012)

I will probably be out of circulation until next Wednesday, so expect a bit of a pause. 

You may have noted that I'm going by posting order rather than initiative for this first round, just to keep things moving, but will (probably) adjudicate things according to initiative order next time around.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> For the record, the animate rope trick would have worked but Mowgli got there first. I try as much as possible to go for the "yes, and..." approach used in improv rather than halt things with "yes, but..." unless some major perceptual disjunction comes up.




Ok, this situation is bugging me (more than I think it really should, so I think a few RL things are making me a bit more sensitive to this than normal) so I'm just gonna lay out my thoughts and feelings.  We're still feeling things out as a group and as players to GM so I'm still unsure how much authorial independence I have.  That's why I posted my plan in a bit of text like I did instead of describing it as Blue's action and assuming it succeeded.  Plus, shaman abilities/spells are limited and I didn't want to act and later have the GM say 'didn't work & you used your spell'.  So I admit it bothers me when you say, 'Mowgli got there first' because from my point of view he didn't.

Since my plan was posted and available for everyone to read I feel it should have been taken account of in subsequent posts.  When Blue has a speedier plan he wouldn't stand there and wait half a minute while Mal took the slower mundane way especially when time was a consideration.  It was assumed Blue gave the rope to Mal, it could have just as easily been assumed that Blue interrupted before Mal went to such lengths and filled him in on his intention.  I could have posted a 'Blue interrupts Mal when he begins tying the rope to the grapple...' post but I dislike that sort of post; I feel it is inconsiderate to the person who's written the post to have it circumvented like that so I try to do it as little as possible.

Also, if other players are bored they can write a post and get involved in the game.  As it stands right now I have no idea how many characters are in the group (see below).  Perhaps the issue is that my posting expectations aren't the same as everyone else's.  I don't remember if we discussed this when the game was getting started but if you reminded us about what you expect for frequency, etc., Dr Simon, I could revise my expectations accordingly and likely have a more enjoyable experience.  (I've looked around a bit.  It seems HolyMan and slobster have been absent from the boards one and two months respectively; I think we can assume they're no longer participating and that the group is now four plus the npc.)

My apologies if anything I've said has offended anyone; I felt I needed to air my feelings before I could continue with the enthusiasm and enjoyment that I think this campaign deserves and can provide.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2013)

No offense on my part - and none meant toward you (or Blue either). I read your plan and liked it but had to conclude that Mal doesn't know what Blue is capable of, and since it wasn't posted as though he actually said it I didn't think it would be right to respond as though he had. I try not to take that stuff to absolutely silly extremes, but to me it's a valuable part of the RP.

I also wasn't really thinking in terms of game rounds when I posted up those three rolls - just in terms of when I'd be available to post again and not holding up the game. I'm not sure why that was a concern, as I work pretty hard to keep my "it'll happen in it's own good time" attitude firmly in place for PbP. For future reference, I will definitely _not_ be offended if you interrupt a stated action - especially such a lengthy one - with a different idea. In fact, to me that's a great opportunity for a little role-play for our characters to get to know each other a little better.

_When it becomes apparent to Blue that his stocky companion is about to try_ again _to stick the grapple to the building, Blue snatches the rope from his hands in irritation . . ._

or

_If glances could really hurl daggers like that, Mal would surely be bleeding from a half-dozen lacerations. Blue snatches_ his _rope back from the squat DaQan with an irritated grunt . . . . at times like this it was a struggle to keep Wolf civil.__ "I said I could use some_ help. _Keep your ham-fists off my rope until I tell you what I need!"_


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, Mowgli, I appreciate your understanding and the explanation of your thought process.  I also realize (after the fact, of course) that I should have posted my idea in such a way that it was clear to characters not just players and that this is a result of that failing on my part.  Thanks, again.  And I'm glad things are picking up; I'm still very excited about this game!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2014)

Hang has been updated to second level, added HP, dodge feat and all level appropriate bonuses. Also banked the 200gp, wasn't enough to masterwork my guisarme.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2014)

THAT'S the other character I'm supposed to be leveling up! I knew there was one more (I had three level at the same time) but I couldn't remember which one . . . dang oldtimer's disease!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2014)

Level up complete in the RG. Didn't spend any moolah - saving up for now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, it looks as though my MSXML files have gotten somehow corrupted. Although diagnostics says they're OK, several programs I use (including, unfortunately, HeroLab) say that they're not and are not working correctly.

I've got a few more things to try to get them fixed, but if they don't pan out I'll be spending significant time making sure everything's backed up, then doing a clean install of Windows (and a lot of praying). SO, if I disappear from the boards for a day or two (I surely hope that's all it ends up taking) that's where I'll be.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2015)

Voda Vosa, is Hang referring to Mal as the fearless leader? Just want to make sure before I foment a plan that will likely get us all pincushioned . . .


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2015)

It's always seemed to me that Hang thinks of _himself_ as Fearless Leader, I like that he's suddenly abrogating responsibiilty!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2015)

Mowgli said:


> Voda Vosa, is Hang referring to Mal as the fearless leader? Just want to make sure before I foment a plan that will likely get us all pincushioned . . .




Well of course! Remember he appointed you leader when the group ventured to mountainous terrain. 



Dr Simon said:


> It's always seemed to me that Hang thinks of _himself_ as Fearless Leader, I like that he's suddenly abrogating responsibiilty!




True, he has taken a leader position, as he thinks highly of himself in all aspects. This time, however, he has concede the place to Mal, given the terrain and his expertise in such areas. He will likely regain his leadership-y behaviour after the mountain scene is resolved, hehe


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2015)

Testing


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2015)

Testing


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2015)

Are we really recruiting or has the title been that alll along?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't changed it from when I first started this thread is all, and probably should. I don't see any need to recruit at the moment as we've got a good core of regular posters. Maybe look for a fourth if the characters get somewhere less remote but that's in the future. I was just using the thread as a convenient place to test the die roller!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2015)

That's what I thought but then I didn't remember the [Recruiting] tag so I wasn't sure.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2015)

FYI, in another game thread that Voda Vosa and I both are involved in he posted that he has been unwell lately and may be away for a little while.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2015)

Ah, okay, thanks for letting me know, let's hope he's better soon. I've been a bit slow on posting recently anyway (work) so that's okay.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2016)

Gonna officially bow out of this one - it's been long enough now that even if it revives I've "lost touch" with the character and story. It was good while it lasted...


----------

